# what has ghrp6 done for you?



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

im looking to get some of this as its cheap and seem to good to be true, how have folk used it and how did you find it?

cheers


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

made me eat everything in my fridge, my girlfriends fridge and my neighbors fridge. Try GHRP2, less hunger pangs


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

GHRP2 doesnt have that hunger pains so i would opt for that IMO bud as old salad fingers has just said.

Run it with Mod GRF 1-29 bud. 100mcg/ x 3 day


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

should i do a HGH peptide 169-191 and followed by CJC+GHRP2?


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

Re: what has ghrp6 done for you?

should i do a HGH peptide 169-191 and followed by CJC+GHRP2?

JPaycheck likes this.

----------------

I can't believe JPaycheck even liked this....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

narraboth said:


> Re: what has ghrp6 done for you?
> 
> should i do a HGH peptide 169-191 and followed by CJC+GHRP2?
> 
> ...


lol wut?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Hes just a filthy like-whore!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Barker said:


> Hes just a filthy like-whore!


likey likey


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Late night like lurker


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Barker said:


> Late night like lurker


likey likey finger bum pikey?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> likey likey finger bum pikey?


Urm.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Barker said:


> Urm.


haha I have no idea!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

it wont give you miracle muscle gains but it will help with lean gain, it wont make you super ripped and lose bodyfat but it will help with bodyfat loss, it will help repair injuries and quite quickly and it will increase your appetite (probably as it doesnt effect all the same way)...


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Ramrod said:


> made me eat everything in my fridge, my girlfriends fridge and my neighbors fridge. Try GHRP2, less hunger pangs


lmao , sounds like il keep it for my winter bulker, im on eq atm and eating everything in site ,


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Shreds said:


> GHRP2 doesnt have that hunger pains so i would opt for that IMO bud as old salad fingers has just said.
> 
> Run it with Mod GRF 1-29 bud. 100mcg/ x 3 day


ive heard of folk getting hot and flushed after shooting this combo, any idea what causes it or how it can be avoided?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

taking GHRP 6 and CJC 3 times a day.

increase in appetite, although not as dramatic as some say. pre training shot seems to help with strength also.

Not sure about the fat loss claims people make but I've only just started so I'll see and report back


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I personally find ghrp6 to be dose related with the hunger pangs, 100mcg shot I can feel a little hunger, sometimes I double up to 200mcg and noticed a big difference in the level of hunger.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

CJ said:


> taking GHRP 6 and CJC 3 times a day.
> 
> increase in appetite, although not as dramatic as some say. pre training shot seems to help with strength also.
> 
> Not sure about the fat loss claims people make but I've only just started so I'll see and report back





G-fresh said:


> I personally find ghrp6 to be dose related with the hunger pangs, 100mcg shot I can feel a little hunger, sometimes I double up to 200mcg and noticed a big difference in the level of hunger.


I have different reaction to CJs... eat everything and anything, in fact we used to have two cats  also agree with G Fresh, I notice that if I increase the dose then the hunger also is more pronounced...


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Greyphantom said:


> I have different reaction to CJs... eat everything and anything, in fact we used to have two cats  also agree with G Fresh, I notice that if I increase the dose then the hunger also is more pronounced...


Yeah GP, I experimented with a 250mcg shot and the hunger was dramatically increased.

It was a one of and will go back to 125mcg, I think there is a saturation point where increasing doses doesn't prorata with gains


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

CJ said:


> Yeah GP, I experimented with a 250mcg shot and the hunger was dramatically increased.
> 
> It was a one of and will go back to 125mcg, I think there is a saturation point where increasing doses doesn't prorata with gains


I have to wonder though what kind of gains or maybe the reasoning for usage would be a more accurate thought... ie I use ghrp and cjc pretty much to help with injury and appetite... the fat loss and any mass gain are great sides for me, but keeping my joints healthy and maintaining the ability to eat a load is way more valuable imho... therefore I dont mind upping the dose a bit, usually 3-400mcg for ghrp and prob half that for cjc...


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

is there any danger of damaging your pituarty by dosing so high?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

so far I have read that there isnt... and tbh those doses arent that high... now massive dosing with prolonged usage I have not a clue... but I go with this 5 days a week and rest on the weekends...


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Trenzyme said:


> is there any danger of damaging your pituarty by dosing so high?


Wouldnt think that there was any damage.

Few things to watch out is getting Mod GRF 1-29 instead of CJC 1295 as it will cause a constant GH bleed which will desensitze the pituatry.

100mcg is the saturation dose for GHRP2/6 so theres no point IMO in going higher than this per shot as it only about half of it will be absorbed.

If your using this i would opt for 3 - 4 shots per day of 100mcg/each

Best protocol would be to use GH in morning/afternoon then PM/bed time shots of Mod GRF 1-29/GHRP2 Every night and on off days x3/day.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Good post IMO Shreds, it was what I was trying to get at


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Helping me recomp

Its has anticatabolic factors so preserves muscle

Release of fat free acids also helps with dieting fastEd cardio and general fat loss

Im taking it frequently at a lower dose roughly 5/6 times a day at around 70mcg

Will have a better idea in the next month or two what it has actually done when i hit single digits if everything goes to plan


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

That amount of jabbing would drive me nuts, although with the GHRP half life less more frequent jabbing would seem the sensible option. I jab 3/4 times a day @ 100mcg

sub q kills me in the stomach so I hit delts now


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Dont mind all the jabbing its the fact that i cant jab my left side that ticks me off cause it so akward so my right side looks like a pin cushion


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

wish i understood growth hormones may aswell all be writing in latin


----------



## mattbass (Oct 9, 2008)

Shreds said:


> 100mcg is the saturation dose for GHRP2/6 so theres no point IMO in going higher than this per shot as it only about half of it will be absorbed.
> 
> If your using this i would opt for 3 - 4 shots per day of 100mcg/each


Would doing 100sq and 100im at the same time improve absorbtion above saruration point with the different absortion speeds?


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

mattbass said:


> Would doing 100sq and 100im at the same time improve absorbtion above saruration point with the different absortion speeds?


Whats 100sq mate? and 100im?

OP- also, your body doesnt release 500mcg of GH, it releases it in small bursts throughout the day, so doing more frequent jabs will less will promote a more similar way the body expels GH.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

He's saying if he takes 100mcg sub q and 100mcg inter muscular injections at the same time could he increase the saturation point of it


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Anthony83 said:


> He's saying if he takes 100mcg sub q and 100mcg inter muscular injections at the same time could he increase the saturation point of it


I thought he meant that just was checking, it wont make a difference if jabbed subq/IM only diffrence is possibly dispersal times, subq being longer.

Peptides nearly always are subq anyway.

Saturation dose is 100mcg, nothing to do with where its jabbed, but to do with the actual mechanism that your body can only absorb so much mcg at once.


----------

